# 1:29 Doors and Windows



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Just wondering what a good place is to look at for a variety of 1:29 doors and windows? Ozark seems to be 1:24 and 1:32.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

That's about all there is Eric. Unless you can get one of our guys to print you some off?


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

*Not sure of the actual scale*

You may want to try Garden-Texture. They don't (as far as I can tell) actually state the dimensions and scale but they may be usable. I have no experience with them, but maybe they have something that would fit your needs.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.rrstoneworks.com/
Check here, most windows can be adapted for different scales, 
Dennis


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Have new options to look at. 

Has anyone ever used doll house doors/windows? Have a craft shop in the area that stocks doll house stuff very well. As I understand though, most doll house stuff is 1:24.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, take a look at this website. They sell windows, doors and whole wall sections.

http://www.coloradomodel.com/babmain1.htm


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado Models has 1/32 plastic door inserts for their 1/24 models. Not perfect but way better than the 1/24 door. I didn't see them on Randy's link but I have purchased them several times.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Randy and Paul. 

Been able to add more links to my favorites tab


----------

